

11 steps to making innovation work - noneends
http://www.cio.com.au/article/560106/11-steps-making-innovation-work/

======
nitin_flanker
Don’t worry, be crappy I really loved this idea of him. We tend to avoid crap
but we should know that its crap that we are going to find in start. We have
to have that moral and emotional courage to see that though we are producing
crap right now but in future we will be building breakthrough products

